

Boxee wants a buyer - forgot_password
http://allthingsd.com/20130613/boxee-wants-a-big-round-or-a-buyer/

======
joaoyc
After the boxee box fiasco, no wonder sales are going down hill on the new
device.

------
forgot_password
In situations like this, do startup founders leak the word that they want a
buyer? It seems like they wanted to put the word out there, but doesn't that
kill their leverage in acq discussions?

